# queerz?



## SnatchRacket

so rare in my travels thus far!
where are all y'all cute queerz at??


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

*raises hand*


----------



## vdem1




----------



## EphemeralStick

Guilty.


----------



## Sip

So like me to make my first post on the forum a deceleration of my sexuality.


----------



## EphemeralStick

I have to admit, I don't use the term queer to ever describe myself. Not that I have a beef with it. Just never really stuck for me, I prefer just gay. Then again people can still be straight and define themselves as queer, which i always thought was kinda neat.

Edit: a year and half later, I'm totally queer as fuck


----------



## vdem1

EphemeralStick said:


> I have to admit, I don't use the term queer to ever describe myself. Not that I have a beef with it. Just never really stuck for me, I prefer just gay.


Yeah I'm there also. I never refer to myself as queer. I also don't say I'm lesbian either- I don't really consider myself lesbian..sooooo yeah. Usually people refer to me as les but that is their label not mine. I just describe what I'm into in GRAPHIC fucking detail, usually offend the fuck out of some people but HEY, at least they get a pretty fucking clear view of my sexuality LOL


----------



## EphemeralStick

Ha! That's great. I too have the habit of offending a lot of people myself when I talk about my exploits. Gold star vdem. Gold star.


----------



## Sip

I don't even really like gay, much. I find the occasional woman attractive, but I feel like I'm lying if I call myself Bi. There are other labels out there that might fit, but I just go with what is easiest. I tried going with 'sexual' for a while, but then I felt like I was being a prude.


----------



## vdem1

EphemeralStick said:


> Ha! That's great. I too have the habit of offending a lot of people myself when I talk about my exploits. Gold star vdem. Gold star.


no shit? you're a gold star? well shit good for you hahhahahaha. that gold star went out the fucking window LONG ago hahahaha BUT I really deserve a fucking platinum star for the shit i've done sexually LOL Things a farmer wouldn't even do to his sheep LOL. 

Yeah I'm pretty vulgar. I either offend or embarrass people. not to mention the people I'm sleeping with, I embarrass the SHIT out of them ahaahah. MY BAD but seriously, they know how I am from the start, they expect me to calm down AFTER we start fucking hahhahaha. OH and if the sex is good, you damn well KNOW I'm talking about it. SO SUE ME hahahah I'm a fucking horn dog. I WILL NOT BE SILENCED lol


----------



## vdem1

Sip said:


> I don't even really like gay, much. I find the occasional woman attractive, but I feel like I'm lying if I call myself Bi. There are other labels out there that might fit, but I just go with what is easiest. I tried going with 'sexual' for a while, but then I felt like I was being a prude.


 
Just explain it like this "I just like to fuck" and let people assume what they want LOL


----------



## rusty

hey snatchracket!


----------



## shabti

I'm in the lgbt community. Swing both ways  lol funny I came to the sexuality forum b/c my ex just recently contacted me and it's been so long since I've had sex with a girl that I'm looking for pointers on how to seal the deal.XD in the queer thread. Mind you she's as bi as me, so yeah. Here.


----------



## iamwhatiam

yay nice to see more gays on here!


----------



## katiehabits

they all be in Canada.....


----------



## Artemisia Blackwell

We around


----------



## arianaholland1

In San Francisco holla


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I identify as straight/single poly, and sex-positive as well as kind of a huge slut in the very best sense of the word - but I'm most DEFINITELY an ally, and I really enjoy talking about sex & sexuality with anyone and everyone, regardless of who they like to ::fuckinginbed::. So welcome! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## wombatt

Super duper queer. I hate the term pansexual (makes me think of people being attracted to the forever boy) but that's probably the best way to describe me. Most of my serious romantic relationships have been with boys and gender queers but sexually I have had more relationships with gals. Honestly human sexuality is such an ever evolving thing I might identify in a totally difforent way 30 years from now but right now queer is what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Kal

Fuck being labeled gay, bi or straight. Why do we have to label everybody? Just be who you are rather you are gay, bi, or straight. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## wombatt

Kal said:


> Fuck being labeled gay, bi or straight. Why do we have to label everybody? Just be who you are rather you are gay, bi, or straight. Have fun and be safe.


Sure, that would be nice but the whole world is constantly labeling each other and if people who are already singled out and marginalized have an identity they can hold on to and feel like they are not alone it can make the world feel a little less isolating and bring power back to the people who's desires are branded as wrong, weird or abnormal.


----------



## Preacher

Kal said:


> Fuck being labeled gay, bi or straight. Why do we have to label everybody? Just be who you are rather you are gay, bi, or straight. Have fun and be safe.


 Um.....makes it a tad easier to hookup with who you're attracted to, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Kal

wombatt said:


> Sure, that would be nice but the whole world is constantly labeling each other and if people who are already singled out and marginalized have an identity they can hold on to and feel like they are not alone it can make the world feel a little less isolating and bring power back to the people who's desires are branded as wrong, weird or abnormal.


 Now that I think about it I can see why you all label each other for one you are not alone and two there is power in numbers and three you are never isolated. What I was trying to say is fuck people who single you all out.


----------



## EphemeralStick

wombatt said:


> Sure, that would be nice but the whole world is constantly labeling each other and if people who are already singled out and marginalized have an identity they can hold on to and feel like they are not alone it can make the world feel a little less isolating and bring power back to the people who's desires are branded as wrong, weird or abnormal.



Holy shit. Well freaking said.


----------



## wombatt

why thank you, EphemeralStick.


----------



## ODBeef

Right here hangin' in NorCal.


----------



## Leetch

Boop.::cat::


----------



## buckskinwithers

howdy! n.n


----------



## Corinne

yo where the lezzies at


----------



## coffee

Living life and having fun


----------



## DankyKidd

U rang?

I prefer the term queer. Lesbian/gay, or bi never sat right with me. My definition of my sexuality is more complicated than those terms.


----------



## DankyKidd

I use the term queer on a spectrum. It can be as broad or narrow, as you like.


----------



## coydog

Queer Transboy here. Hullo!


----------



## xeperu

Checking in. Queer in many senses.


----------



## Nerdypunkkid

Glad I'm not alone and I get what you are saying. 

But what exactly is queer heard it used as a specific sexual orientation as well as an umbrella term for anyone who is not straight. Is it the best word to use?


----------



## tacology

Sup!


----------



## ChezaRose

Queer transchick, Queer as fuck, I'm a RainQueer.


----------



## mateoboliviano

Gay as the day is long. I don't use queer for a number of reasons, mostly because what someone said above about it being so broad and spectrum. It feels overly complicated and abstract to me. If someone really wants to know about my sexual preference/orientation and needs it spelled out I like to be blunt. Either I say "I'm gay" or "I like guys". For me, my sexual preference/orientation feels very fixed, where I see queer as this kinda entirely gray area. Fine for other people, but doesn't work for me.


----------



## Durian

I've topped a couple times .


----------



## xpolx

queer trans feral mischevious as all fukkery....


----------



## Benji91

Token Aussie queer here!


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Have I really never posted on this thread before? Woah.

Hi!


----------



## QueerCoyote

Queer here!


----------



## EphemeralStick

Now that we're all acquainted with each others queerness we should start a club! Or something. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dunedrifter

Me too. Wish I could change the "country" flag on my profile to rainbow


----------



## XlilyX

queer kid checking in


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Dunedrifter said:


> Me too. Wish I could change the "country" flag on my profile to rainbow



@Matt Derrick , here's a good idea!


----------



## Ori

this thread is so gay tho


----------



## xpolx

Innit, just how much gayer can we make it though?


----------



## nicobot

aligaytor


----------



## Cornelius Vango

I'm genderqueer, nice ta meet cha


----------



## VikingAdventurer

VikingAdventurer said:


> I identify as straight/single poly, and sex-positive as well as kind of a huge slut in the very best sense of the word - but I'm most DEFINITELY an ally, and I really enjoy talking about sex & sexuality with anyone and everyone, regardless of who they like to ::fuckinginbed::. So welcome! ::drinkingbuddy::



So... This is no longer 100% accurate. Correction is as follows:

I have learned a few things about myself since I posted that comment (over 2 years ago), and I now identify as Heteroflexible. Still single, Lol. Still a huge, sex-positive slut.

Definitely not "straight" anymore. Lmao.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Testicool said:


> i'm hetero but i love lezbianz. i guess that makes me part of the lgbtq+ community...???...



Dude, No.

Just No.


----------



## beersalt

<3 herro


----------



## shellshell

I'm here and I'm queer! Glad to see some diversity in the representation here. 
I usually id as lesbian but sometimes feel that queer fits more.


----------



## beersalt

"We're here! We're Queer! We're Fabulous! Don't Fuck With us!"

(One of my favorite protest chants I picked up from the Portland riots last year.)


----------



## EphemeralStick

VikingAdventurer said:


> Definitely not "straight" anymore. Lmao.



Oohhhhh reeeeeeeally? Well that triggers a silly little memory of mine. 

'Scuse me while I drink a glass of wine and look smug as fuck.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

EphemeralStick said:


> 'Scuse me while I drink a glass of wine and look smug as fuck.



Be careful with that wine, now.
It sometimes makes people do very unexpected things...


----------



## scoutwilding

queer here; a trans queer at that


----------



## zBzz

Hell yes, I love you queer mother fuckers out there. I'm a fucking tranny and seeing this shit rocks, man. Go out and raise some hell, friends!


----------



## Ori

Dunedrifter said:


> Me too. Wish I could change the "country" flag on my profile to rainbow



Honestly, this would cause _so _much drama cus people will start wanting a trans flag, asexual, genderfluid, etc.. you get the point.


----------



## Dunedrifter

Ori said:


> Honestly, this would cause _so _much drama cus people will start wanting a trans flag, asexual, genderfluid, etc.. you get the point.


Well, maybe the anarchy flag then


----------



## Ori

Dunedrifter said:


> Well, maybe the anarchy flag then



Now that, would be hella dope.

@Matt Derrick


----------



## deleted user

<3


----------



## apathyfaction

Frankly, I don't care what's in your pants. Fun is fun. If you get along and it feels good, who gives a shit?

But bi is the label I was handed, so it's the one I use. Why buck convention? Not like I'm unconventional or anything.


----------



## TrekWithCraig

EphemeralStick said:


> Guilty.


Same...


----------



## ScumRag

Queer/asexual in San Diego. .. Dont really "fit in" down here it seems- all gym bunnies & circuit queens in hillcrest. Sure there's some faeries in the mix but don't feel accepted by them either... Me, i keep to myself; made non binary friends who also feel disenfranchised....


----------



## ChaoticallyCrazed

Heyooo, I knew I'd find other Queers on here, it was only a matter of time


----------



## ScumRag

haaaayyy gurl!

just kidding- im super masc (to my detriment)


----------



## deleted user

I dream of a big queer non-stop caravan.


----------



## spockily

meeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted member 21003

Trans pan traveler reportin'

Although I'm keeping it really low key when I travel now


----------



## LostAvood

Agender and omnisexual


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

I find labels degrading. I like people. I've been in relationships with both Women and Men. Actually, me and my last girlfriend really got along well with one of her guy friends and we'd all play together. More than once we both went down on him together and it was hot as fuck.  Keep an open mind.If I meet someone I really like(Guy or Girl) then it is what it is. Most important thing is that they have to be a super amazing person and zero percent douche bag. I'm allergic to assholes(no pun intended).


----------



## Jamie charlton

Its funny to see this thread full of so many people while I wander around and don't really run into many.... I would say I'm gay, bie or strait, if your a fun person I don't give a fuck what's in your pants, I'm happy either way XD. Just wish I could run into some fun guys to spend some time with on the road.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Jamie charlton I know the feeling. The struggle is real haha.


----------



## Jamie charlton

apathyfaction said:


> Frankly, I don't care what's in your pants. Fun is fun. If you get along and it feels good, who gives a shit?
> 
> But bi is the label I was handed, so it's the one I use. Why buck convention? Not like I'm unconventional or anything.



1.

Accident pocket post.... Not sure how to remove


----------



## Robie

As we said in the Navy...'any port in a storm.' Im not gay, bi, or straight I am just a human with desires and needs. But if you want to hang a label on me...just call me HORNY!


----------



## tempest4two

Guilty as charged


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Queer in sexual orientation and gender identity!

Checking in!​


----------



## cosmic girl

im transgender, MTF.

in fact, i got a trans flag lanyard, just to fly it out of my pocket as i walk to and fro, out and proud.


----------



## Pinky

transfem but i present androgynously / genderqueer / as a vaguely rly rly fem guy. Didn't have to go any farther to not be dysphoric, (so far) which is awesome. I've been on hrt for 9 months so im comfortable with my appearance.

Also bi. So yeah, I'm queerrr as fuuuuuuck!


----------



## Horrid

We're everywhere


----------



## Ztormbringer

vdem1 said:


> Yeah I'm there also. I never refer to myself as queer. I also don't say I'm lesbian either- I don't really consider myself lesbian..sooooo yeah. Usually people refer to me as les but that is their label not mine. I just describe what I'm into in GRAPHIC fucking detail, usually offend the fuck out of some people but HEY, at least they get a pretty fucking clear view of my sexuality LOL


I prefer to say "I'm just Sexual", no hyphens or prefixes or suffixes.


----------



## Ztormbringer

Preacher said:


> Um.....makes it a tad easier to hookup with who you're attracted to, wouldn't you say?


Maybe, but 1.) If I got to put a defines out there first then not likely we would hookup anyway 2.) I might not know exactly what I'm looking/in the mood for sometimes. 3.) Being flexible. In desires is a thing.


----------



## RiverRat

Queer here


----------

